# As they say. It's easier to ask for forgiveness....



## Steve H (Apr 11, 2022)

Now I already have the Ooni 16" Koda gas pizza oven. And love it. But a couple weeks ago I was at a guys house looking at his washing machine that broke down on him. Baby sock got sucked into the pump drain line. While standing in his garage shooting the breeze. I noticed something covered under a Ooni cover. Low and behold. It was a Ooni Fyra wood fire pizza oven. So, that got us talking! I mentioned to him that I heard that you didn't notice any wood smell or taste on the pizza. He said that wasn't true at all. It's every bit the same as a wood fired pizza from a pizza shop. And invited me to drop by later to try one.
Jim whipped up a simple Napolitan pizza. And it was amazing! Sooooo....







It just so happened that the military store had one for 50.00 off with no taxes. And free shipping. And it looks like this will fit perfecting on the cart I made for the blackstone griddle. And being smaller it is popular for taking on vacations. Ordered!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2022)

Boy your an easy sell!
I know you will get a ton of use out of that oven!!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice addition Steve, I am sure that’ll kick out some tasty pies!


----------



## clifish (Apr 11, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Now I already have the Ooni 16" Koda gas pizza oven. And love it. But a couple weeks ago I was at a guys house looking at his washing machine that broke down on him. Baby sock got sucked into the pump drain line. While standing in his garage shooting the breeze. I noticed something covered under a Ooni cover. Low and behold. It was a Ooni Fyra wood fire pizza oven. So, that got us talking! I mentioned to him that I heard that you didn't notice any wood smell or taste on the pizza. He said that wasn't true at all. It's every bit the same as a wood fired pizza from a pizza shop. And invited me to drop by later to try one.
> Jim whipped up a simple Napolitan pizza. And it was amazing! Sooooo....
> View attachment 628829
> 
> ...


That is pretty cool,  a pellet pizza oven. The carry bag looks pretty cool as well.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 11, 2022)

Gah you are so easy Steve!! Lol

Cant wait to see this thing in action!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 11, 2022)

clifish said:


> That is pretty cool,  a pellet pizza oven. The carry bag looks pretty cool as well.


Didn't get the bag yet. That'll be next.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 11, 2022)

Great find, Steve.  Pizza made in a wood fired oven is fantastic.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Apr 11, 2022)

Well, scratch that! Ordered the cover and peel too.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 11, 2022)

My wife would shoot me....


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice, I'm sure you'll enjoy it, let us know when the pizza is


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 11, 2022)

Interesting! I too had heard that you can't taste any benefit from the wood smoke. I have a Koda 12 and like using it for 2-3 people but have been thinking about selling it and getting the bigger Koda 16 for parties. Now you've got me thinking about some of the other options!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 11, 2022)

Omnivore said:


> Interesting! I too had heard that you can't taste any benefit from the wood smoke. I have a Koda 12 and like using it for 2-3 people but have been thinking about selling it and getting the bigger Koda 16 for parties. Now you've got me thinking about some of the other options!



I was surprised as well. It is a nice subtle flavor of smoke like a wood fired oven.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 11, 2022)

Wow! That is awesome…..I was already going to impulse on a flat top, now you have me leaning here too! Good call!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 11, 2022)

Your kinda like me if it looks cool and is a bit of a new trend, I buy .    Nice score !


----------



## Steve H (Apr 11, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Your kinda like me if it looks cool and is a bit of a new trend, I buy .    Nice score !


Oh, Yeah. I'm bad about that!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 11, 2022)

You
re a bad boy Steve. Mommy is gonna revoke your credit card privileges if you do that again. It might be worth a time-out though to have the Ooni  

Robert


----------



## robrpb (Apr 11, 2022)

Congrats Steve. Looking forward to seeing some of the pizza from it and hearing about how they taste.

Rob


----------



## Steve H (Apr 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> You
> re a bad boy Steve. Mommy is gonna revoke your credit card privileges if you do that again. It might be worth a time-out though to have the Ooni
> 
> Robert


Heck, Ann has been saying that to me years now!


----------



## clifish (Apr 11, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Heck, Ann has been saying that to me years now!


Just keep cooking for her, she will forget about it.  That is why my wife did not mind the kettle purchase as I am now making most of the meals.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 12, 2022)

What a great product.  Does it get as hot as your current one?  Cook times more or less?  Can't wait for the first one from it.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> What a great product.  Does it get as hot as your current one?  Cook times more or less?  Can't wait for the first one from it.


Yes, this gets just as hot and with the same cook times. I should be firing it up this weekend!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 12, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yes, this gets just as hot and with the same cook times. I should be firing it up this weekend!


WOW, you got it already?  Fast mover and shaker, Steve.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2022)

Very cool Steve, so its a Pizza weekend, 
I bet it will be great, 

David


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> WOW, you got it already?  Fast mover and shaker, Steve.


Lol! Ordered it yesterday. Getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Very cool Steve, so its a Pizza weekend,
> I bet it will be great,
> 
> David


That's the plan!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 12, 2022)

Can't wait to see it in action! Would love to see your wife's face after 1st bite lol! Bet she already knows how good it's gonna be!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Can't wait to see it in action! Would love to see your wife's face after 1st bite lol! Bet she already knows how good it's gonna be!
> 
> Ryan


Oh, she knows! Lol! But, 2 PIZZA OVENS!!!! REALLY? I sold her on the idea that this one was smaller. So we can take it on vacations or a picnic.


----------



## clifish (Apr 12, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Oh, she knows! Lol! But, 2 PIZZA OVENS!!!! REALLY? I sold her on the idea that this one was smaller. So we can take it on vacations or a picnic.


you will be using extra on the up coming fishing trip?  Have to push the sale home and prove it was a wise purchase.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> you will be using extra on the up coming fishing trip?  Have to push the sale home and prove it was a wise purchase.


Lol! I used that card too!


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 12, 2022)

sweet
You're going to outgrow the garage


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice score Steve! Got the spinner/ pizza ring for my Weber, going to try a pizza soon! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 12, 2022)

Hmm......Cant wait to see the product that comes out of that!

Jim


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> sweet
> You're going to outgrow the garage


What do you mean? Going to? That's a forgone occurrence! Had to put up a shed last fall.


sawhorseray said:


> Nice score Steve! Got the spinner/ pizza ring for my Weber, going to try a pizza soon! RAY


Thanks Ray! Let us know how that works for you.


JLeonard said:


> Hmm......Cant wait to see the product that comes out of that!
> 
> Jim


Stay tuned Jim!


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 12, 2022)

Very nice addition to your Arsenal, Steve! Congrats and I am sure you are going to enjoy it!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Very nice addition to your Arsenal, Steve! Congrats and I am sure you are going to enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 12, 2022)

After I got my Gozney I learned that they don’t need to be at 900 degrees to make a great pizza. I destroyed 7 in a row on my first cook before I realized that. Haha! I’m not a bright man sometimes. With two pizza ovens you’re going to have open a food truck.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> After I got my Gozney I learned that they don’t need to be at 900 degrees to make a great pizza. I destroyed 7 in a row on my first cook before I realized that. Haha! I’m not a bright man sometimes. With two pizza ovens you’re going to have open a food truck.


You have to be on your toes with these ovens. They get hot. And cook those pizzas fast. Under 2 minutes fast!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 21, 2022)

Initial burn. Heats up a few minutes slower than the gas rig. But it gets to 950 in 15 minutes. The gas one does it in around 10-12 minutes. 
I didn't use the pellets from Ooni for this. Just some aftermarket ones, Pit Boss, I believe. The smoke coming from the stack smelled great!
I'm off next week. So, I'll be breaking it in then!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 21, 2022)

Looking good Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 21, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Looking good Steve!


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 21, 2022)

Looking forward to it!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Apr 21, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Ryan


Me too! Lol!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2022)

Cool thread, Steve--Just found it !!
Be back for Finished Pie Pics!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 23, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> they don’t need to be at 900 degrees to make a great pizza.


Sven, when I worked in the restaurants we kept our big ovens ( Garland propane ) with the stone base at 450 deg. gave a great bottom and tops to all the foods, but if not watched we could waste a few also.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 23, 2022)

Steve H said:


> i'm off next week. So, I'll be breaking it in then!



Great looking oven Steve, tagging on to see the great eats coming soon.

David


----------



## bill1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Educate me; I'm low-class.  My typical home pizza is Walmart Rising Crust (with extra pepperoni, jalapenos, etc) defrosted for two minutes in uW oven, then cooked for 12-15 minutes on a cast iron pan at 450F.  I can attest that cooking outside in the pellet grill gives a great improvement with a wood-inspired taste.  But I'm limited to 500F on either cooker.  Do 2-minute cooks in 800F ovens really taste  better?  Or is it just about the speed?  

I do prefer a thick, bread-y crust.  (So-called Chicago styles.)  Google seems to tell me a classic Neapolitan pizza is 700F for 2 mins but chains like Round Table (hey, my wife's fave) are only 500F.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 23, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking oven Steve, tagging on to see the great eats coming soon.
> 
> David


Thanks David! 


bill1 said:


> Educate me; I'm low-class.  My typical home pizza is Walmart Rising Crust (with extra pepperoni, jalapenos, etc) defrosted for two minutes in uW oven, then cooked for 12-15 minutes on a cast iron pan at 450F.  I can attest that cooking outside in the pellet grill gives a great improvement with a wood-inspired taste.  But I'm limited to 500F on either cooker.  Do 2-minute cooks in 800F ovens really taste  better?  Or is it just about the speed?
> 
> I do prefer a thick, bread-y crust.  (So-called Chicago styles.)  Google seems to tell me a classic Neapolitan pizza is 700F for 2 mins but chains like Round Table (hey, my wife's fave) are only 500F.


Well, I can't answer about the pellet oven, yet. But with my gas one. I think the fast cooking lends to the flavor. The slight char. And cupped pepperoni are great. Which gives them a pizza joint taste. With the stone being at 900 degrees or higher helps the crust to set and get crispy. Though, I often turn the oven down to around 650 once the stone gets to temp. Helps control the cook. At 950 degrees you need to really pay attention to what's going on.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 23, 2022)

Ooni is next on my list. Congrats.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 24, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Ooni is next on my list. Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## TH-n-PA (May 28, 2022)




----------



## choochooman442 (Dec 30, 2022)

clifish said:


> Just keep cooking for her, she will forget about it.  That is why my wife did not mind the kettle purchase as I am now making most of the meals.


Check out https://www.kettlepizza.com/
They make kits too convert your Weber into a wood fired oven. I hit over 1000 degrees in mine.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 30, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Now I already have the Ooni 16" Koda gas pizza oven. And love it. But a couple weeks ago I was at a guys house looking at his washing machine that broke down on him. Baby sock got sucked into the pump drain line. While standing in his garage shooting the breeze. I noticed something covered under a Ooni cover. Low and behold. It was a Ooni Fyra wood fire pizza oven. So, that got us talking! I mentioned to him that I heard that you didn't notice any wood smell or taste on the pizza. He said that wasn't true at all. It's every bit the same as a wood fired pizza from a pizza shop. And invited me to drop by later to try one.
> Jim whipped up a simple Napolitan pizza. And it was amazing! Sooooo....
> View attachment 628829
> 
> ...


congratulations, and good luck. please report back as you settle in.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 30, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Now I already have the Ooni 16" Koda gas pizza oven. And love it. But a couple weeks ago I was at a guys house looking at his washing machine that broke down on him. Baby sock got sucked into the pump drain line. While standing in his garage shooting the breeze. I noticed something covered under a Ooni cover. Low and behold. It was a Ooni Fyra wood fire pizza oven. So, that got us talking! I mentioned to him that I heard that you didn't notice any wood smell or taste on the pizza. He said that wasn't true at all. It's every bit the same as a wood fired pizza from a pizza shop. And invited me to drop by later to try one.
> Jim whipped up a simple Napolitan pizza. And it was amazing! Sooooo....
> View attachment 628829
> 
> ...


be
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
en askin for forgiveness about 7 units now....


----------



## clifish (Dec 31, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that offset and that ceramic "egg" does not get used much since the gravity feed has come into the picture?


----------

